# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Base de Donnes et applications pour iphone/ipad

## medchok

Pourriez-vous, SVP, m'indiquer quels possiblits existent aujour'hui pour utiliser une Base de Donnes dans une application pour iphone/ipad?
Ce serait bien gentil de donner le plus de dtails et indications possibles, s'il y a lieu, sur les SGBD et les possibilits d'interfaage avec une application (langage d'interrogation...).

Merci d'avance

----------


## medchok

N'ayant pas encore eu de rponse et cherchant  avancer un peu, je poserais ma question autrement:
Quelle serait la diffrence entre l'utilisation de sqlite et sql?
Puis je accder  une BD mysql (oracle ou autre)  partir de mon app? Si oui, par quels moyens?

Merci pour vos contributions

----------


## NameX

Bonjour,

Donc pour moi je dirais que SQLite est une base de donnes locale, propre  l'application.

Alors que si tu souhaite utiliser une base de donnes MYSQL il te faudra alors un serveur qui va exposer ces donnes via un WEB SERVICE (REST ou WSDL)... L'exposition est en gnral faite en PHP car a reste le plus facile  faire... aprs  toi de voir.

Bonne journe,
 ::ccool::

----------


## medchok

Bonjour,

Un grand Merci NameX pour vtre intrt et rponse.
Est ce que SQLite peut avoir des problmes de taille de la Base de Donnes (bien entendu, je ne parle pas des capacits de l'iphone/ipad)?
Serait il plus intressant d'utiliser Xcode ou Objective-C pour pouvoir accder ou interroger une BD SQLite?

Merci d'avance pour toute contribution

----------


## NameX

Pour SQLITE il faudra utiliser XCODE / objective-c.

Pour la taille je pense que c'est relatif  la capacit du tlphone... mais pas certain.
Aprs je pense que des problme peuvent survenir pour de la grosse extraction de donner ... c'est pas Oracle quoi  :;): .

Sinon voici des liens qui pourront t'aider :

Celui-ci

et celui-la

Bonne journe,

 ::ccool::

----------

